# period while pregnant



## mandynic (Oct 17, 2006)

i went for my scan yesterday and was told that by the lady who did the scan that i was 12weeks and 1day pregnant that would take me back to the 23ed july but the first day of my last period was 26th july does this mean i was pregnant when i had my last period also how long does it take after sex for the baby to be conceived


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Sounds like you ovulated and concieved a bit earlier than in a usual 28 day cycle. Probably arounf day 11 instead of 14.    Remember scans are not 100% accurate and 3 days are nothing in the grand scheme of things. They only go by average size for gestation, you were obviously measuring 3 days ahead thats all.  So you were not pregnant on your last period.

Jan


----------



## mandynic (Oct 17, 2006)

i no this might sound like a really silly question but how long after sex is a baby conceived is it instantly or does it take a certain amount of time i only ask because i think i no the day my unborn baby was conceived but the date i have been given from my scan does not add up right


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

hi again

As i said before it sounds like you ovulated earlier that cycle.  Sperm can last 5 days and an egg about 24 hours therefore you dont always concieve the day you have sex!

So does this answer your question


----------

